# Wild camping in Ireland



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

hi
Has anyone got any information on any good campsites and also any good wild camp spots we are leaving in August for three weeks and looking for any inf. Ferry all booked Cairnryan to Larne and then we will set about our travels.


Christine & Dougie


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Had a couple of weeks in Antrim and Donegal last year. 
Nice but expensive campsite just outside Bushmills, go past the distillery and it's about a mile further on the left. (Sorry can't remember the name). Didn't wild camp in NI but did a bit in Donegal. Malin Head is a good spot. Also the beach carpark across the golf course in Dunfanaghy. We saw people parked at the headland near Dunfanaghy as well - Horn Head?
Stayed at a strange little site right in Dungloe. Very clean and handy for a walk to a pub.
Donegal is well worth a visit - beautiful coastline and very friendly.
Hope this is of use.
HH


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There is an Aire at Whitehead just a few miles from Larne at Whitehead and another at Carrickfergus where there is a magnificent Norman Castle. Both of these are back towards Belfast, but not very far.

Heading north round the Antrim coast is well worth the trip, it is lovely. There are two carparks at Cushendun overlooking the sea, we have often stayed there. When you go into Donegal there are hundreds of wild camping places. Go for it. We empty toilets at public toilets and fill with water at Petrol Filling Stations, just ask first and buy a little fuel.

We have been wild camping all over the north and west coasts of Ireland for many years, never been in a site. There are so many possibilities it would be impossible to list them, you will not be stuck, Alan.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi

Here are links to some camp sites

http://www.camping-ireland.ie/parks.html

also here: http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/ireland/

Personally I think campsites are a bit pricey in Ireland(by comparison with say France). Some offer good services and are worth it. However others are a bit expensive for the basic service they offer.

There are lots of places to wild camp. Just use a bit of common sense in the places you choose. Places that I have wild camped in recent times are Mullaghmore, Co Sligo. Greenore, Co Louth. I see a sign on the bypass at Bundoran, Co Donegal inviting motorhomes to use one of the town car parks.

One of the aspects I don't like is that a lot of parking areas and roadside lay-bys have height barriers. The height barriers are aimed at preventing gypsies parking rather than the occasional bona fide motorhomer

Enjoy


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*Aires N.Ireland*

I have no experience of wild camping so cant help there, but I use aires from time to time and have used the one in the village of Broughshane which is in a car park beside the Mill, situated on the main Street. This is in the village and therefore handy to the local shops and pubs(food served) this village is approx 20 miles from Larne and might suit if you are on a late ferry. No charge at the Aire but if you want electric you have to purchase a token from a local shop at £2. If this does not suit you can venture on to the village of Ballintoy, approx 40 miles North from Larne, this is between the giants causeway and the Carrick-a-Rede rope bridge so ideal to start sight seeing the next day. In the village there is a pub of the same name, strangle enough, they accommodate motorhomes at the rear of there premises, I think the sign proclaims it to be associated with the motorhome sec. of the C&CC. but a word with the staff will rectify that, there is no charge but I would suspect you would be required to put an appearance in at the bar, they also do food. Both locations are quiet.


----------

